# How Many Days Afield?



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

*How many hunts do you go on each season?*​
0 times, I do not hunt waterfowl00.00%1-5 times00.00%6-10 times48.16%11-20 times714.29%21-30 times1428.57%31-40 times816.33%41-50 times510.20%51+ times1122.45%


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

How many times do you make it afield chasing waterfowl?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

32 days last season, and still not enough!!!


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I hunted 51+ days this year on waterfowl, but I'll admitt that quite a few of those were only for a hour or too.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Including the spring I just made the top of the list, 51 times.

I'm not about to factor in the days spent on the water and the ice too.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I failed to take the spring hunts into account when I voted, which would have brought my total into the 40's someplace I suppose.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I think i made it out 6-8 times.....how much damn vacation do u guys get!!!!! I think i need a new job.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Ouch... I forgot about the spring season!! How about if you figured days scouting in there, that would hurt!!
Fishook, If you hunted every weekend you could get almost thirty days in. I don't have any kids yet so I'm getting it in while I can!!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I had a senior moment and my days were pheasant days at 51+ and should not be counted as waterfowl days. My dumb!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

50+ for sure with spring snows in a count.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Until this past fall I would have normally had over 50 days in the fall alone. This year I hunted far fewer days, but counting snows I might still hit 50.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> Ouch... How about if you figured days scouting in there, that would hurt!!


Good point, oh boy... If the wife reads this I'm headed to counseling. :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well over 50 with the spring hunts and I have 2 kids and a super understanding wife.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I think it was around 40 to 45 days this past fall. The previous three were well into the 50's


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

dblkluk...if i hunted both days of every weekend i'd have evenings to hunt also cause i'd be single. 2 kids (and 1 more on the way....must have been immaculate conception) + no family around here= me needing to be home.....can't wait till the little man is old enough to come out!!!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I have never hunted as much in the fall as this year. I think I got out somewhere around 40-45 days this fall. Didn't hunt too hard last spring, maybe 10 times.


----------

